# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Help! Zit met een probleem..

## Emma.

hallo,

Mijn vriend en ik wouden gisteren anaal seks proberen. Toen mijn vriend erin wou (met condoom) deed het zeer. hij zat er nog niet in, maar een beetje ervoor. daarna wou ik het niet meer, toen zijn we overgegaan (met dezelfde condoom) in de vagina. Toen daarna kreeg ik pijn bij mijn anus en heb vanochtend gekeken en er zit bij de anus een ronde witte bult. erg gevoelig en pijnlijk. Nu is mijn vraag, wat zou dit kunnen wezen? ik had gelezen op internet (had ik niet moeten doen) dat er kans is dat ik herpes heb? 
zou dat kunnen? maar mijn vriend is er niet in gegaan.

bedankt alvast!

----------


## christel1

Emma, 
Jullie hebben het met condoom gedaan ? Heeft er iemand jullie 2 herpes genitalis ? Een grote witte bult wil niet direct zeggen dat je herpes hebt hoor. Ik denk eerder dat je gewoon een blessure hebt opgelopen door het proberen van anaal te vrijen, daarvoor zou je best wel echt glijmiddel gebruiken want anaal vrijen kan best wel pijnlijk zijn. Misschien gewoon wat penaten aandoen om de pijn te verzachten en als het niet overgaat toch eens naar de huisarts gaan. En geloof me, een huisarts heeft al veel gezien en ze hebben zwijgplicht, dus dat komt wel goed.

----------


## Emma.

Christel,

Ja we hebben het met condoom gedaan. En nee wij hebben allebei geen herpes genitalis. Is er dan geen kans? Zoiets dacht ik ook al. Ik maak morgen sowieso een afspraak bij de dokter want het doet erg veel pijn. 
Erg bedankt!!

----------


## Emma.

Maar Chistel? we hebben wel dezelfde condoom gebruikt daarna voor de seks. Maar mijn vriend zat er niet in bij mijn anus en beetje voor.. en toen daarna overgegaan in de vagina..

----------


## Shadow

Hallo Emma

Misschien zat de bult er al, en is die gevoelig geworden nadat je vriend er met het condoom langs ging.
Misschien is het een puist, zit er op de bult een witte, gelige kop?

----------


## sietske763

het is niet erg slim om een beetje anale sex te hebben en daarna met hetzelfde condoom weer vaginale sex.
in en rond de anus zit de Ecoli bacterie..........en die moet niet bij de plasbuis en vagina komen
daar komt ellende van.....
dus uikijken wat jullie doen!!

----------


## Emma.

Shadow,

Misschien wel! ga morgen naar de dokter :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Emma 't is gelijk Sietske zegt, beter eerst vaginale seks dan en dan anale seks en niet omgekeerd als je het met hetzelfde condoom doet.... Je kan er vaginale infecties van krijgen en ook andere klachten... dus toch effe uitkijken naar wat jullie doen zeker als je begint te experimenteren met seksstandjes... niet slecht bedoeld hoor van ons, gewoon "praktijk" ervaring :-)

----------


## Emma.

Christel ik weet het!  :Smile:  maar hij zat er niet in maar ervoor! nooit meer. haha!

----------


## Shadow

Sterkte morgen bij de dokter Emma.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Emma,

Ik heb geen idee wat die witte bult zou kunnen zijn...wacht het even af of er iets veranderd anders dan kun je altijd nog naar een arts gaan...als je het weer eens wilt proberen gebruik dan heel veel glijmiddel...
even een opmerking wat de condoom betreft....als je het eerst (gedeeltelijk) hebt gebruikt voor de anus dan mag je "NOOIT" deze condoom gebruiken voor je vagina....er zitten veel te veel bacterien in/aan.....pak een nieuwe... :Embarrassment: 
wat je vagina betreft, deze zou je kunnen reinigen met een vaginale douche van Lactacyd..( apart kopen, de douche en de vloeistof) .dat is voor het inwendig spoelen en verzorgen van je vagina....het bevat lichaams eigen melkzuur, dit gebruik je als je vagina verstoord is door iets, of gewoon voor een fris gevoel....je hebt ook van een eigen huismerk maar deze is "goed"!!! bij Kruitvat, Etos etc....
succes en sterkte....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Emma.

Probleem opgelost het is een aambei! :Smile:  

bedankt voor de tips!

----------


## christel1

Oei Emma, dan moet je zeker niet proberen om anaal te gaan vrijen want dan ga je zeker heel veel pijn hebben... is zo al niet prettig vind ik (oei oei, wie gaat dat hier allemaal lezen) en aambeien kunnen verschrikkelijk veel pijn doen, ik heb er zo van die suppo's voor en ook zalf, cosi anal, ja ja lach maar maar dan weet je zeker dat je het op de juiste manier gebruikt en waarvoor het dient, poepsnoepjes hoor...

----------


## Emma.

hahaha wij waren nieuwsgierig.. want we hoorden er zoveel mensen over maar wij houden het gewoon bij de normale seks! haha.

----------


## christel1

We gaan nu niet al onze bedgeheimen op het forum plaatsen he.... hum hum hum lol

----------


## Sylvia93

Gelukkig is Emma's probleem inmiddels opgelost.

Voor de overige dames, ik heb alle berichten verwijderd welke níet over dit topic gaan. Wanneer er een probleem voordoet dat er twee dezelfde berichten worden geplaatst in verschillende rubrieken is het het makkelijkst wanneer iemand de moderator van de desbetreffende forum (in dit geval ik dus) een berichtje stuurt. PB's lees ik veel sneller (beland in mijn email), ik heb helaas niet de tijd om iedere dag alle berichten af te speuren naar eventuele dubbelposts en/of reclame berichten e.d. Ook is er een 'rapporteer' knop. Wanneer je deze indrukt worden automatisch alle moderatoren gewaarschuwd en ook dan wordt er sneller ingegrepen. 'Zeuren' in een topic heeft dus absoluut geen zin  :Wink: . Ik bedoel hier verder persoonlijk NIEMAND mee, dit is gewoon een algemene melding die voor alle leden geldt.

Gezellig kletsen kan gewoon in het onspannings/kletshoekje  :Wink: !

----------


## christel1

waar zit de rapporteerknop syl, heb er nog nooit op gelet eigenlijk???

----------


## Shadow

Christel dat is dat driehoekje, rood met wit onder je naam volgens mij

----------


## christel1

ah ok dank u, had er echt nog nooit op gelet waarom dat ding er stond eigenlijk ??? ja se een mens kan niet alles weten he...

----------

